
PVS-Studio Team: Analysis of PHP7 - PVS-Studio
It&#x27;s quite amusing to hear the news about new trending programming languages and the debates about the most useful ones. Nevertheless, C and C++ are still there, quietly doing their job. For example, PHP7 is written in C, so there is a cause to run the PVS-Studio analyzer and see which bugs can be found in the PHP Interpreter.
======
PVS-Studio
Article: [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0392/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0392/)

PHP Source: [https://github.com/php/php-src](https://github.com/php/php-src)

